# ..anlayışından sıyıran.. çeviri



## ortak

_Mimariyi salt bir matematiksel tasarım anlayışından _*sıyıran *ve özünde insan ruhunun doğayla yüce olanla bağlantısını atlamayan bir hassasiyetle mimariye gerekli anlamı yükleyen ‘Sinan’ dönemin ihtiyaçlarının hepsine bütüncül bir şekilde yaklaşmış...


Selam arkadaşlar
Bu paragrafı İngilizce'ye çevirmeye çalışıyorum ama altını çizdiğim kelimeyle mavi cümlenin ingilizce karşılığını tam oturtamadım. En fazla aklıma şu cümle geldi :


Sinan who doesn't perceive architecture only as a matematical design...


Sizce başka nasıl çevirebiliriz?


----------



## Rallino

Freeing the architecture from the common percept of mathematical design, and in return, giving it the meaning it deserves with such a precision that the connection of human soul to the nature and to the supreme being can't be missed; Sinan (appears to have) approached the needs of his era in a totalitarian way.


----------



## Volcano

*...brings out **the architecture **of the simple percept of mathematical design...

...separates **the architecture from the simple percept of mathematical design...

*


----------



## enocuk

Ben cümlenin Türkçe'sinde bir yeri tam olarak anlayamadım.

Sıyıran kim? Hassasiyet mi? Sinan mı? Ben hassasiyet olarak anlayıp öyle çevirmeye çalıştım:

Giving due meaning to architecture with a sensitivity that frees architecture from the mere perception of mathematical design and that does not skip human soul's essential connection with nature and the most high, Sinan approached the needs of his period in a wholistic fashion.


----------



## macrotis

enocuk said:


> Sıyıran kim? Hassasiyet mi? Sinan mı?



*Sıyıran* ve *yükleyen* Sinan olsa gerek.

---
Dip: Burası sadece dil forumu olmayacaktı ki ...


----------



## Rallino

macrotis said:


> *Sıyıran* ve *yükleyen* Sinan olsa gerek.
> 
> ---
> Dip: Burası sadece dil forumu olmayacaktı ki ...



Anlatım bozukluklarına mı değineceksiniz? Değinin, bence bir sorun olmaz.


----------



## macrotis

Yok, içerikle ilgiliydi. İçeriği boş bulduğumdan anlatımla ilgili bir şey yazarsam attığım taş ürküttüğüm kurbağaya değmeyecek gibi geldi. Yine de, havalı lafların incir çekirdeğini bile dolduramadığını diyeyim ki içimde kalmasın.


----------



## shiningstar

macrotis said:


> Yok, içerikle ilgiliydi. İçeriği boş bulduğumdan anlatımla ilgili bir şey yazarsam attığım taş ürküttüğüm kurbağaya değmeyecek gibi geldi. Yine de, havalı lafların incir çekirdeğini bile dolduramadığını diyeyim ki içimde kalmasın.


 
Çok haklısınız Macrotis, bunun sıkıntısını ben de çok yaşıyorum. Bir sürü gereksiz süslü sözleri sarfetmenin anlatılmak istenenin özünü gölgelediğini halen anlamamakta ısrar ediyoruz maalesef.


----------

